# Error in Makefile



## penna (Nov 19, 2011)

I was trying to upgrade the ports collection using [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd] There was an error which said, 
	
	



```
The meta information on 'x11/xlsclients' is corrupted run 'pkgdb -F' to fix
```
 However, when I looked at the Makefile of the port it was empty. I just copied the Makefile for the port from a different computer and everything was ok after that. I was just wondering if there is a better way to do this.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 20, 2011)

```
csup -g -L 2 -i ports/x11/xlsclients supfile.ports
```
That can be run from the same directory as your supfile.ports, though the majority of persons probably have it as a different name and/or configured inside make.conf


----------

